# Voting, July 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Take a look at the submissions  here and vote for your favorite (*but not your own*). Good luck everyone!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Still a little time left to vote!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations to TexasRed and Oyster for winning this month's competition!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. Happy to share the honor with Oyster.


----------

